# Retention Planning Permission- Risk it ?



## Happy_Harry (24 Aug 2006)

I have searched AAM but couldn't find an answer to my question .

I bought my house (in the middle of nowhere) last year. The previous owner had started a garage ( foundations and walls are up), thinking it would be exempt as it is just below 25 sq m floor space. The thing however, when finished it will be higher than 4 meters, hence PP is required. I now want to finish the garage, which will require at least 10 K investment. Am I at risk losing my investment ?

The neighbours are totally cool with the idea of finishing the garage, the half built garage is actually an eyesore.
The garage will be built in the exact same style of the house, will not be higher than the house and is positioned behind the house
I don't intend to move or sell in the next few years
Everyone I am talking to is telling me to finish the garage and don't worry about it. If I want to sell later , get planning then. And then I hear this great story about keep the building up for 7 years and then you can always retain then, is that a myth?  So far it has been there for 2 years.
Next year I am planning to convert my attic and I will need to get planning to do so. I was thinking to get PP then for the garage as well.

Is there a risk that I invest 10 K, and somebody (CC) comes along tells me to demolish it ? Anybody know reason why retention later would not be granted ?
Main reason I am not asking for retention planning now is that I want get it finished asap and I found a builder who can and wants to do it ( sorry state of affairs- but reality)


----------



## Guest107 (24 Aug 2006)

You are OBVIOUSLY not staying there for ever so do it the right way 

get retention of the bit thats done and permission for the attic and to finish the eyesore at the same time.


----------



## runner (24 Aug 2006)

If nobody will object, and your structure is within the planning laws you are 99% certain to get the planning. I would get the planning, as if the council think you were trying to pull a fast one by building and seeking retention later, they can get very p***ed off, and make you pull it down.
See 2 examples of builders in Stillorgan and in D6 recently where they demolished most of their houses and rebuild - they were forced to rebuild the original structure to exactly  what it was before.


----------



## Superman (24 Aug 2006)

The last statistic I saw for Retention Applications is that 87% of them are granted.
Anecdotally,here in Cork, it seems that it is getting more difficult to get Retentions - I've seen a couple being refused, where earlier I would have expected them to go through.  

You do however have a very high chance of getting Retention for a domestic garage, judging by the information given.  However it would be just as simple to apply to retain the existing construction and permission to finish it off. 
You might be 95% guaranteed to get Retention, but why risk that 5%?


----------



## nutty nut (25 Aug 2006)

Happy_Harry said:


> Next year I am planning to convert my attic and I will need to get planning to do so. I was thinking to get PP then for the garage as well.


Well, apply for the permission for your attic conversion now and also include an application for retention and completion of the garage.

If the builder wants the job Im sure he will fit you in at a later date.


----------

